# Wismec Inde Duo



## Pixstar (16/3/16)

New Wismec Inde Duo...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Greyz (16/3/16)

@Pixstar I was just looking at the same RDA in under new arrivals HERE 
That post design is a first for me, I can see me doing some exotic builds in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/3/16)

Interesting!

But it looks like it would suit more hardcore builds than my league.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (16/3/16)

Greyz said:


> @Pixstar I was just looking at the same RDA in under new arrivals HERE
> That post design is a first for me, I can see me doing some exotic builds in there


Thanks, nice link!


----------



## Pixstar (16/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Interesting!
> 
> But it looks like it would suit more hardcore builds than my league.


Yeah and it's a 30mm atty...perfect for the Mini Volt lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah and it's a 30mm atty...perfect for the Mini Volt lol.



Lol

Oh no 30mm.. too big for me then


----------



## Pixstar (16/3/16)

I see it fits well on the new Presa TC100W, which handles 26650 or 18650 batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/16)

There are 2 'Atomizer Tubes', one cap being the fancy AFC double glass tube taking it up to 30mm outer diameter and the thin stainless steel cap of 22mm. There is just no pics with it wearing the SS sleeve only, so have no idea how it's going to look. 
It seems that with both, the chamber inner diameter remains at 22mm.

I love this simplistic take on the 2 x 2 large opposing holes that made Velocity styled decks so popular. I'm sure that some tanks will soon adopt this simpler config over the 2 x upright connectors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (17/3/16)




----------



## Robert Howes (20/4/16)

And by the looks of it no one is carrying stock


----------

